# day 3 of separation



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lets see....I went to my therapy session today. Therapist told me I need to work on myself this week. Pamper myself. Eat. Easier said than done for sure. After went to my husband's new apartment to pick up the boys. I have never wanted him so bad...not jut physically...but emotionally. We had a brief conversation. He was going out tonight with his friends from work.
He is doing so much better than I am. Why is that? At the moment I feel overwhelmed. I feel really sad. And I feel defeated. I could tell by the look in his eyes today....he doesn't love me anymore. This is so hard. It is so hard to try and be strong for my boys when all I want to do is collapse. It's not fair...he gets the chance to move on with his life immediately. Meanwhile, I am the one that has to deal with kids, school, getting rid of pets before we move, homework, bedtime. It just stinks because I feel sooo alone.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Denise:

Try talking to him about how you can both take care of the family responsibilities (pets too)----he may want to help. It may keep him involved and connected.

You need to take care of yourself even if it is tough. And his brave front may be just that----he probably misses you guys alot.

Try to stay positive and happy for you and your children.


----------

